# Grand Theft Auto IV



## Dean_82

Just over two weeks to go dudes 

Really looking forward to this game. Keeping my eye out at the mo for the bestest deal....

Got GT5 prologue to keep me busy while I wait. Gotta say when racing online- The people that dont brake and just smash in to the back of you really  me off! And then you get the  that swerve into you as your overtaking...But hey its still fun:driver: .

Right, back on topic. So what have people heard about GTAIV? And who's getting it?:wave:


----------



## joeturner

Me Me me

picking a ps2 up tonight with GT5 and then its onto GTA and Call of Duty 4 for me


----------



## 182_Blue

where have we preordered ?


----------



## beardboy

I preordered it from game.co.uk, but as far as i'm aware now, they're out of stock for preorders, unless you get the special version.


----------



## Dean_82

So what have people heard about what you can do in this game?


----------



## Brazo

LOl I think I must be the only person who couldn't give a monkies about this one!


----------



## Wozza

Wanna see what the maps look like  ? 

I also am not bothered about it, I am waiting for Mario Kart for the Wii (released today)


----------



## Wozza




----------



## ukimportz

i've pre-ordered with play.com & got the strategy guide for £7.99 aswell. online multiplayer reviews look really good aswell.

some good info here: http://www.gta4.net/news/index.php


----------



## HC1001

I'm going to pre order from play tomorrow, I'm on holiday when it's released so hopefully it will be at home waiting for me!! We have all been waiting too long for this game!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

the preview vids look awesome and i cant wait the xbox360 will be getting dusted down for this one for sure!!


----------



## 182_Blue

Wozza said:


> ]


where did u get these ?


----------



## joeturner

Tesco direct still have stocks for pre order


----------



## Matt197

I pre ordered mine from Gameplay for £31 cant wait. Been looking forward to this for ages, getting drunk then driving a car around sounds fun.


----------



## Dean_82

Yep read that link......sounds even more awesome!:thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3

My internet connectivity is crap at best for PS3, will multi player on an off-line PS3 be possible e.g. me and a mate against the PS3 ?
Played like that with Resistance Fall of Man and enjoyed it but was dissapointed COD4 couldn't play that way.


----------



## Dean_82

Matt228 said:


> I pre ordered mine from Gameplay for £31 cant wait. Been looking forward to this for ages, getting drunk then driving a car around sounds fun.


Its £39.99 on the site at the mo


----------



## 182_Blue

Dean_82 said:


> Its £39.99 on the site at the mo


thats probably with discount code and quidco cashback ? Voucher (dt7aquwhf): -£5.00 but they cant guarantee delivery for release day now


----------



## silver bmw z3

silver bmw z3 said:


> My internet connectivity is crap at best for PS3, will multi player on an off-line PS3 be possible e.g. me and a mate against the PS3 ?
> Played like that with Resistance Fall of Man and enjoyed it but was dissapointed COD4 couldn't play that way.


Anyone?


----------



## stargazer

Dean hope you don't mind me posting these pics. They were created by a friend of mine. I sent him some photos of my car which he then converted along the GTA Theme. :thumb:


----------



## Dean_82

182_blue said:


> thats probably with discount code and quidco cashback ? Voucher (dt7aquwhf): -£5.00 but they cant guarantee delivery for release day now


ok fair do's:thumb:


----------



## Dean_82

stargazer said:


> Dean hope you don't mind me posting these pics. They were created by a friend of mine. I sent him some photos of my car which he then converted along the GTA Theme. :thumb:


Dont mind at all bud!....They look pretty cool:thumb:


----------



## stargazer

Dean_82 said:


> Dont mind at all bud!....They look pretty cool:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Matt197

Dean_82 said:


> Its £39.99 on the site at the mo





182_blue said:


> thats probably with discount code and quidco cashback ? Voucher (dt7aquwhf): -£5.00 but they cant guarantee delivery for release day now


Yep that is correct :thumb: I placed my order on the 30th so just before they stopped taking orders.


----------



## block

First reviews are out and it's looking good....

http://www.n4g.com/News-134565.aspx


----------



## silver bmw z3

Anyone know where's cheapest for this? Had a scout around and most places seem to be £39 ish.


----------



## 182_Blue

cheapest is posted above, but cant be bought for day of release now


----------



## freshprince

pre-ordered through blockbuster where my missus used to work  

GTA4 on the 360   

oh, and i'm not paying much


----------



## ukimportz

just saw the new ad on tv, 360 packages with gta iv £159.99 only £140 cheaper than the ps3 package bargain for anyone who wants a new console with gta iv


----------



## freshprince

ukimportz said:


> just saw the new ad on tv, 360 packages with gta iv £159.99 only £140 cheaper than the ps3 package bargain for anyone who wants a new console with gta iv


i'd get a better version of the 360, like the premium package tbh


----------



## ukimportz

deffo m8, your gonna need a hard drive with this game

play.com are doing it for £199 for the premium which aint bad

http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4-/5387997/Xbox-360-Premium-Console-+-Grand-Theft-Auto-IV/Product.html?dpr=132836


----------



## freshprince

talking of that, I need to go pick up my 360 from a mate who's had it for a few months. 

Lent it to him after he was in a car crash and bed ridden. 
He'll have to just watch dvds now :lol:


----------



## silver bmw z3

182_blue said:


> cheapest is posted above, but cant be bought for day of release now


What's all this quidco business though? I'm not going to lose too much sleep over getting it after release day just want cheapest deal.


----------



## Matt197

silver bmw z3 said:


> What's all this quidco business though? I'm not going to lose too much sleep over getting it after release day just want cheapest deal.


www.quidco.com if you go there you will find all the information you need, but basically you sign up to quidco set up all your payment details so you can earn cashback. Search for a merchants (say HMV) and as long as you are logged in you click on the link then that sends you to there website and anything you purchase it will deduct a percentage off the price (you will NOT see the discount at checkout)

For example with HMV if you buy a book you can earn 10% off, so once you have paid it should track, "Quidco will track your transaction and report the Quidco cashback in your Quidco account (click on My Earnings). This usually takes a day or two to appear but please check the statistics on each merchant's page for full details."


----------



## silver bmw z3

Matt228 said:


> www.quidco.com if you go there you will find all the information you need, but basically you sign up to quidco set up all your payment details so you can earn cashback. Search for a merchants (say HMV) and as long as you are logged in you click on the link then that sends you to there website and anything you purchase it will deduct a percentage off the price (you will NOT see the discount at checkout)
> 
> For example with HMV if you buy a book you can earn 10% off, so once you have paid it should track, "Quidco will track your transaction and report the Quidco cashback in your Quidco account (click on My Earnings). This usually takes a day or two to appear but please check the statistics on each merchant's page for full details."


Cheers, thanks - sounds good. What's the catch, or is there none?


----------



## Matt197

silver bmw z3 said:


> Cheers, thanks - sounds good. What's the catch, or is there none?


You pay them £5 a year to use there service, this comes out of your cashback. But to be honest I have saved over £130 so £5 a year is nothing really.


----------



## titchster

Pre-ordered from Play.com last night, doesn't say if i'll have it on release day or not, cant see it tbh, what with ordering it so late, but it means I get it delivered still.


----------



## King Eric

My local game stopped taking pre-orders last week! Blimey

I have three on order from ages ago though, cause I just knew Johnnyopolis' would not have pre-ordered it lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis

King Eric said:


> My local game stopped taking pre-orders last week! Blimey
> 
> I have three on order from ages ago though, cause I just knew Johnnyopolis' would not have pre-ordered it lol


Nice one mate! Ill hook you up with the money when u need it 

Johnny

ps. you were right, pre order had gone straight out of my head


----------



## chr15barn3s

King Eric said:


> My local game stopped taking pre-orders last week! Blimey
> 
> I have three on order from ages ago though, cause I just knew Johnnyopolis' would not have pre-ordered it lol


Whats happening with the 3rd? 

I was planning on going to Spazda (Asda) at midnight as I did that last time.


----------



## King Eric

chr15barn3s said:


> Whats happening with the 3rd?
> 
> I was planning on going to Spazda (Asda) at midnight as I did that last time.


Noooo chance mate. They said that they had more enquiries for this game than they did for the PS3 in the local one. But the third could be yours if you want it, on the condition that you give me the dough up front you pair of herberts


----------



## chr15barn3s

King Eric said:


> Noooo chance mate. They said that they had more enquiries for this game than they did for the PS3 in the local one. But the third could be yours if you want it, on the condition that you give me the dough up front you pair of herberts


Moneys yours when ever you want it mate.


----------



## sicboyjoe

Game stopped taking pre-orders as a result of a directive from Rockstar themselves. Most of the major retailers will have stopped by now, as Rockstar can't physically keep up with the pre-order demands for this game! We have over 350 pre-orders for this game in our store alone, and we are a tiny one! 

Though to anyone who doesn't have a copy preordered, if you wait three to four days, most Game stores at least (i don't know about other companies) will be releasing un-collected preorders for free sale


----------



## BerraST

Can't wait for this game! Only problem is, I'll be working in Norfolk when it arrives through my door, don't get me wrong, Norfolk is nice but it ain't no GTAIV.

Mark.


----------



## [email protected]

tizz available on the net i see shame i dont have a 360


----------



## Lee_Wo

I can't wait for this game to come out, is bound to take over my life again though...


----------



## 182_Blue

wonder where i can order one for the day :-(


----------



## Exotica

Where is the cheapest , i might just buy it.


----------



## 182_Blue

Exotica said:


> Where is the cheapest , i might just buy it.


im not sure theres any left


----------



## ben27

Try www.play.com, but I did hear that Tesco had a lot in stock.


----------



## beardboy

Here's a link to a video of it (http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/869/869381p1.html) - gameplay looke brilliant! Can't wait to get home and play it tonight!!


----------



## eshrules

beardboy said:


> Here's a link to a video of it (http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/869/869381p1.html) - gameplay looke brilliant! Can't wait to get home and play it tonight!!


just for the benefit (and safety) of anyone who has a pre-ordered copy of this on it's way to their home, mention it in my presence and god help you people


----------



## beardboy

Esh - Mine was pre-ordered in November last year and it's waiting at my house for when i get home RIGHT NOW!! :lol:


----------



## eshrules

beardboy said:


> Esh - Mine was pre-ordered in November last year and it's waiting at my house for when i get home RIGHT NOW!! :lol:


as I like you, i'll give you a second chance to heed my warning :lol:

damnit... i'm hoping there will be some free-for-sale stock within the next couple of days


----------



## beardboy

:lol:

I'll shut up now, as you sorted me out a PTG :thumb:

If you want to drive to Bath tonight, you can have a ganders at mine


----------



## eshrules

beardboy said:


> If you want to drive to Bath tonight, you can have a ganders at mine


yeah, 'cheers'


----------



## beardboy

:lol:

The offer's there


----------



## block

My local game store told me that if you turn up bright and early you might just get one without a pre order as game usually dont sell all theres as pre orders. i know they had a few wii fits to sell just stacked up in the shop.


----------



## R1ch85

well i preordered mine from game and ive had emails saying its been posted but nothing has arrived yet  whats the chances me postie has had away with it?! Been waiting to play it all morning but nothing has turned up!


----------



## impster

anyone received their copy from play.com???


----------



## chr15barn3s

R1ch85 said:


> well i preordered mine from game and ive had emails saying its been posted but nothing has arrived yet  whats the chances me postie has had away with it?! Been waiting to play it all morning but nothing has turned up!


It is a day early!


----------



## MickLCR

Just got home from work and mine was waiting for me


----------



## beardboy

Where was yours ordered from Mick, and who delivered it?


----------



## Bo2007

got mine here also just installing the game data to the PS3


----------



## Neil_S

I'm tempted to buy a console so I can play this, I've always liked the GTA games on the PC, but likely to go Mac in future.

The question is, PS3 or xbox 360?


----------



## 182_Blue

im nipping to Tescos at 12 tonight, see if they have any !!


----------



## Kriminal

Do you reckon this'll be released on the PC, at all ?


----------



## 182_Blue

Kriminal said:


> Do you reckon this'll be released on the PC, at all ?


i didnt know that it wasnt being released tomorrow for PC, im sure they will at some point ??


----------



## Bo2007

didnt XBOX get the rights for downloadable content for it and not the PS3? that said, the PS3 IMO is a much better console


----------



## Kriminal

182_blue said:


> i didnt know that it wasnt being released tomorrow for PC, im sure they will at some point ??


Nah - it's definitely not tomorrow....I think they're hitting the consoles first. It's just that I haven't heard any mention of it coming out for the PC....just wondering


----------



## impster

just got home....no sign of a parcel from play.com.....

gutted.


----------



## robz

impster said:


> just got home....no sign of a parcel from play.com.....
> 
> gutted.


Dont be, you'll probably get it tomorrow :-D

They havent brought it out on PC, purposely to maximise console sales alone and bundled with the game. Partnered with both Sony and Microsoft.

Microsoft have exclusive downloadable content, whether this will eventually be released for PS3 players is yet to be seen.

Cant wait, 5yrs in the making!


----------



## freshprince

it shouldn't arrive until tomorrow at the earliest..


----------



## impster

aaarhghghghghg Ok back to Forza2 tonight it is then.

Look me up if you fancy a race or two..

GamerTag: HillmanImpster


----------



## Serkie

Looks like it's going to live up to the hype.

Perfect and a few near perfect scores from the gaming press.

Game of the Year 2008 by a long long way.

Link to a summary of reviews:
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=187822


----------



## freshprince

hello serkie... you're just up the road from me, so hello. 

and also, I am picking mine up tomorrow morning and will be playing all day. 
I may even pay for x-box live for a bit of fun


----------



## Serkie

freshprince said:


> hello serkie... you're just up the road from me, so hello.


:wave:


----------



## MickLCR

beardboy said:


> Where was yours ordered from Mick, and who delivered it?


A company on eBay, Elite Gaming or something like that. Delivered via Royal Mail, next day recorded.


----------



## freshprince

MickLCR said:


> A company on eBay, Elite Gaming or something like that. Delivered via Royal Mail, next day recorded.


That's very naughty, these shouldn't be released until tomorrow and the company may get in a little trouble for releasing too early.


----------



## Matt197

I doubt that, take two have a much bigger problem on there hands. Stores such as Asda, Tescos and other small independent game stores have been selling it since Friday. If you head over to avforums there are loads of people who have had the game since Friday.

It’s a shame as they tried to keep it very tightly moderated hence why no one with pre-ordered received there copies today and theses few companies are going to be fined to high heavens now, and probably will not receive big release games so soon if at all.


----------



## chr15barn3s

Got mine about an hour ago. Awesome game! Going to bed now


----------



## 182_Blue

yeh got mine at 12 too


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ you keenos, 12 am to get a game lol

Got mine pre ordered it will be at my door before 12 today


----------



## 182_Blue

james b said:


> ^^ you keenos, 12 am to get a game lol
> 
> Got mine pre ordered it will be at my door before 12 today


yeh, i missed most pre order opportunities, instead i had to que with a load of scrotum kids that thought they were black !! INNIT !!!


----------



## Skodaw

I pre-ordered mine last September, so if it don't turn up today I'll be GUTTED. I've already warned SWMBO not to expect any conversation for the rest of the week at least!!


----------



## silver bmw z3

What are the chances of me turning up at lunchtime today in HMV and getting a copy? I'm thinking small HMV in the city might be alright? Actually, might drop in on way to work.


----------



## Brazo

Guys I just reserved two from argos, worth a stab


----------



## Brazo

Neil_S said:


> I'm tempted to buy a console so I can play this, I've always liked the GTA games on the PC, but likely to go Mac in future.
> 
> The question is, PS3 or xbox 360?





Neil_S said:


> Grown adults playing childrens games, who'd have thought it
> 
> :lol:




PS3 :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3

Brazo said:


> Guys I just reserved two from argos, worth a stab


Sorted, let's hope the system works - seems awfully good fortunte to be able to reserve them at this stage. Got til tomorrow night to pick up, cheers ! :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

im going to have to go on the hunt for these today, i checked and all of the argos stores near me have none, neither does toys r us, tesco or any games shops

i can get it on the internet but its not dispatched till tomorrow and will take 2-3 days to arrive, but im not sure i can wait that long :lol:


----------



## eshrules

Brazo said:


> Guys I just reserved two from argos, worth a stab


tried that for mine... shows ok for reservation, but shows nill stock when I tried to reserve 

tescos had none
asda had none

looks like a dash to Ashton and hunting through HMV & Game....

I'm thinking there's probably going to be little stock until weekend anyway, so might as well order online?


----------



## mouthyman

how cheeky is this, some guy is actually selling argos reservations for the game on ebay for £15

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GTA-4-ARGOS-R...yZ117562QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ukimportz

eshrules said:


> tried that for mine... shows ok for reservation, but shows nill stock when I tried to reserve
> 
> tescos had none
> asda had none
> 
> looks like a dash to Ashton and hunting through HMV & Game....
> 
> I'm thinking there's probably going to be little stock until weekend anyway, so might as well order online?


have you got a comet near you as it seems to be a place people don't bother with as much, i've always got stuff on release day from comet when everywhere else have sold out.


----------



## eshrules

mouthyman said:


> how cheeky is this, some guy is actually selling argos reservations for the game on ebay for £15
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GTA-4-ARGOS-R...yZ117562QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I'm pretty sure, that's illegal. that's as lame as ticket touts, chuffs me right off that does and Argos won't be happy either.



ukimportz said:


> have you got a comet near you as it seems to be a place people don't bother with as much, i've always got stuff on release day from comet when everywhere else have sold out.


good thinking batman, there's a comet and a curries near to me.... I'll try those too :thumb:


----------



## joeturner

Got mine  Tesco Direct at its best


----------



## Grizzle

Us scots know how to make a great game!! lol


----------



## eshrules

ukimportz said:


> have you got a comet near you as it seems to be a place people don't bother with as much, i've always got stuff on release day from comet when everywhere else have sold out.


bloody good thinking batman, i've just reserved a copy for collection, £39.99 from Comet, job's a goodun.

all i need now is the wii fit for the father in law and we're sorted :thumb:


----------



## ukimportz

eshrules said:


> bloody good thinking batman, i've just reserved a copy for collection, £39.99 from Comet, job's a goodun.
> 
> all i need now is the wii fit for the father in law and we're sorted :thumb:


told you m8, everybody forgets comet, i got a psp on release day when they 1st came out & one of the new ipod nano's on release day aswell when everywhere else had completely sold out, not sure why people forget comet but it's good to remember them in future :thumb:


----------



## monzablue16v

Just reserved mine at Comet  Good thinking buddy everywhere else is out of stock


----------



## mouthyman

im well pleased, ive just been up to the local toys r us on the off chance that there online thing was wrong and they had a few extra left over, so i got one

cost £45 but its worth it


----------



## silver bmw z3

Bet when I get to Argos there'll have been a mixup where someone has taken a fiver to "release" mine to someone ... or maybe I'm being paranoid


----------



## TeZ

Got one online this morning from game, and is on its way already


----------



## Deano

my missus just went to gamestation and they have loads of copies. its at home waiting for me.


----------



## silver bmw z3

panama said:


> my missus just went to gamestation and they have loads of copies. its at home waiting for me.


Does she have a sister ?


----------



## TeZ

pics....


----------



## Deano

silver bmw z3 said:


> Does she have a sister ?


yeah but you wouldnt touch it with a 5hitty stick.


----------



## eshrules

panama said:


> yeah but you wouldnt touch it with a 5hitty stick.


stands up... hey, let's not be too hasty :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

Anyone else crashed and been thrown through the front window :lol:


----------



## freshprince

:lol:
Had to go to work... for a meeting which has been cancelled. But Will be playing when I get in this evening. 

Try Blockbuster if you havent got it yet!


----------



## Nozza

I got the last copy on PS3 from my local Morrisons, queued up when it opened and got the last one, some wa*ker in front tried to buy 3 copies on PS3 when he realised people behind him wanted it, luckily the Manager said no, he was called a few choice words by the people in the queue!


----------



## mouthyman

182_blue said:


> Anyone else crashed and been thrown through the front window :lol:


i have, :lol: its pretty hard to drive, the brakes on most cars are rubbish,

steal a police car and you can access their PC


----------



## Tacklebury

Loved the first hour i got this morning before going to work.

Can't wait to get in at 10.30 so i can continue terrorising people!

Best GTA so far by a long way......


----------



## Brazo

Reserved this am at argos and picked up this evening

Not bad!


----------



## impster

Mine was waiting for me through the letterbox when I got home from work.

Ooooooo it's good.....


----------



## mouthyman

anyone found the helicopter yet?


----------



## smoki1969

Anyone played the mission where u have to collect the car and then take it to the carwash cos its dirty?
Just think of all those swirls :buffer:


----------



## oasis83

HMV in Gateshead metro centre had a load last night.


----------



## Neil_S

Brazo said:


> Reserved this am at argos and picked up this evening
> 
> Not bad!


Look who can't resist the hype! 

I thought you wasn't going to get it?


----------



## Brazo

Lol Neil, me hype never


----------



## silver bmw z3

LOL, I knew it....got to Argos last night and:

i) They were only accepting cash (although this turned out to be wrong, some cards worked)

worse still:

ii) My reservation had "allegedly" been sold!

After giving the manager some grief she said "But one of my staff has kindly agreed to let you have his reservation". What a coincidence!

She said they'd had trouble with people selling reservations of things like Wii Fit on ebay!

So I got one in the end, only had about 45 minutes to play and seemed to take about 30 to install!

Am I right in thinking they bundle PS3 updates with it as it seemed to happily update my system firmware to I think 2.17 ? Unless I'd started that process last time I used it...haven't touched it for a few months so possible.


----------

